# key ignition failure - car won't start



## WormMan (Sep 25, 2004)

OK, First I'll explain what happened... I started my '89 stanza gxe, it turned over, then all the accessory components went dead(radio, fans). Now when I turn the key, nothing happens, no accessory power, no start...

What I tested- First thing I did was rip out all the fuses, and did a visual check on every fuse in the interrior fuse box (I later also did a continuity check with my multimeter). After that, I checked the fuse bank under the hood with a multimeter. Just for the sake of checking it, I also checked the battery - perfect charge.

After the fuse check was done, I checked the relays in the relay box on the passenger side of the engine compartment. I ran 12v through the coils and made sure I had continuity when I was supposed to. They all checked out OK. So, I grabbed my Haynes repair manual to check the wiring diagrams. Again, the manual screwed me over because my car was not mentioned in it. There were wiring diagrams for the stanzas with carbs, but mine is fuel injected, so that was a no go... I checked here and printed off the '86 stanza wiring diagram and have been trying to use that (very similar, but not perfect).
So I then tried to check for continuity between the 6 connectors on the ignition key switch and the battery. I don't get any continuity. I'm guessing the problem is somewhere at or before the key ignition.

I called it a day after checking the relays and fuses, and playing with the key switch.... Does anyone have any ideas on this?

Thanks,
Cameron


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did you check the ignition switch? (they run about $35) take off the shell around the steering column, there should be 1 maybe 2 screws that hold it to the mechanical section of the switch. use a screw driver to turn it and check for juice in the wires (you'll see a "T" slot)


----------

